
Need best Javascript books suggestion - alifaziz
Seriously I don't want to depend on Jquery magics most of the time to do awesome UI stuffs on web page. I need some best Javascript books to learn in deeper level. JSON, AJAX, string manipulation etcs..<p>I need best javascript books/URLs suggestion to learn javascript.
Thanks people.
======
tlrobinson
"JavaScript: The Good Parts" by Crockford and "JavaScript: The Definitive
Guide" by Flanagan are all you need, at least for the language itself

~~~
irahul
My personal experience is "Javascript: The Definitive Guide" feels like a
tome. It's a big, dry book. It doesn't stimulate my mind and I skimmed through
most of it(chapters dedicated to looping syntax et al.).

"Javascript: The Good Parts" worked wonders for me. I understand the language
and I use JQuery for dom manipulation. I understand ground-level DOM and can
use it when required. Do you think "Javascript: The Definitive Guide" adds
something good which "Javascript: The Good Parts" skips? There are many things
but I am talking things which make you a better Javascripter.

~~~
tlrobinson
I learned JavaScript from The Definitive Guide before The Good Parts came out,
so maybe my opinion is skewed, but I don't think Good Parts covers enough
material to be useful on it's own (Good Parts doesn't cover DOM APIs at all,
for example).

I can tell you Definitive Guide also sat next to my desk to serve as a
reference for a long time, though most of the same material can be found on
<https://developer.mozilla.org/en/JavaScript>
<http://www.w3schools.com/js/default.asp> and many other websites.

------
_0ffh
It's probably not quite what you requested, but everyone who is seriously into
JavaScript ought to pick up Douglas Crockford's "JavaScript: The Good Parts"!

~~~
kls
_JavaScript: The Good Parts_

Absolutely, it is really the 101 of JavaScript and helps you avoid a lot of
the pitfalls that gave the language a bad name for so many years.

JavaScript: the definitive guide, is also a good book.

Object-Oriented JavaScript: Create scalable, reusable high-quality JavaScript
applications and libraries.

As well most all of John Resig books are good.

------
raju
John Resig has a book in the works - "Secrets of the Javascript Ninja" -
<http://www.manning.com/resig/> (From what I have seen of the alpha release,
it's nice).

~~~
InclinedPlane
Ah crap, I accidentally downvoted you instead of upvoting. This is a good
book, and you can read a lot of it even before it's released via MEAP.

~~~
spenrose
(I upvoted on InclinedPlane's behalf.)

------
michaels0620
John Resig's, Pro Javascript Techniques was great. It covers good ground and
from it you could see how to build something like jQuery yourself.

------
nfriedly
<http://eloquentjavascript.net/>

------
talkingtab
Not a book, but a great source of information beyond basic syntax is
<http://ejohn.org/apps/learn/>

------
jbail
The JavaScript Anthology is good. It doesn't focus on the language details a
whole lot, but gives tons of hands on examples. My copy is battered pretty bad
with coffee spilled all over it. That's a good sign.

Also, John Resig (of jQuery fame) wrote an excellent book called Pro
JavaScript Techniques. I read it every year. It is a very detailed exploration
of the language fundamentals and beyond.

~~~
apgwoz
He also wrote "Secrets of the JavaScript Ninja" -- which isn't officially
released yet, but you can preorder and get a PDF of it: <http://jsninja.com/>

------
Kevin_M_Miller
Check here. It's a rating of what people consider the best JavaScript books:

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/74884/good-javascript-
boo...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/74884/good-javascript-books/74903)

But personally, I like Crockford's book the good parts. The Oreilly definitive
guide isn't bad either.

------
mk
Crockford's Javascript: The Good Parts, Stoyan Stefanov's books, and Zakas's
High Performance Javascript. Also don't forget about
<http://developer.yahoo.com/yui/theater/>. There are a ton of good video
lectures to learn from.

------
ahmicro
JavaScript and Web Performance books you need to read
[http://www.integralist.co.uk/javascript/javascript-and-
web-p...](http://www.integralist.co.uk/javascript/javascript-and-web-
performance-books-you-need-to-read/)

Really all you need

------
augustl
Test Driven JavaScript Development by Christian Johansen.

[http://www.amazon.com/Test-Driven-JavaScript-Development-
Dev...](http://www.amazon.com/Test-Driven-JavaScript-Development-Developers-
Library/dp/0321683919)

Not out yet, though.

------
andrewf
If you want to know how to do what jQuery is doing, then read the jQuery
source.

------
wookiehangover
Object Oriented Javascript by Stoyan Stefanov is worth a read, especially if
you've already slogged thru Poppa Crockford's tomes.

